# Somebody Did Something Nice



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

And now they must be punished by me and 1 or 2 others

**** **** **** **** 1565

Post it here fellas


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you sending matches to Al?

Al's matchless.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Go tell your moms
I came to drop bombs
So get off ya feet
and jump around
jump
jump
jump


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I could not send this one from home, no one want to wait for arctic mail

So I used my favorite bombing source, Taboo (thanks Rob)

No DC number... but this little bomb should teach this person to do nice things!!!

:gn NICE THINGS​


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Uh-huh and now some boomage is on the way.

:gn **** **** **** **** 3347

It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Another bomb is on its way to some deserving soul! Better get another Coolidor!!!

**** **** **** **** 2356
:r:r:r


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

:mn

BOMBS AWAY!

**** **** **** **** 5349


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Cue music from Jaws........

da dum.....da dum....da dum........

**** **** **** **** 4390 is swimming on it's way!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

How'd I get sucked in to this thing?

0307 xxxx 0001 8xx7 1x9x

bwahahahahahaha! Let the carnage reign :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh my God, this dude is f'd (in a good way!).

Well deserving.

**** **** **** **** 3730


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Costa said:


> Oh my God, this dude is f'd (in a good way!).
> 
> Well deserving.
> 
> **** **** **** **** 3730


Esp. if he gets COHIBOS!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Esp. if he gets COHIBOS!


Haha!! Still aging those bad boys.

This is my first group bombing run, usually run solo. This is most fun!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmmmm? Maybe it was more than 1 or 2 others

Keep em coming guys


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Hmmmm? Maybe it was more than 1 or 2 others
> 
> Keep em coming guys


Haha, no kidding. So happy the way this worked out. Hats off to you Albert, you're a great BOTL for organizing this......


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think someone is in for a whole heap of trouble.:mn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Are you sending matches to Al?
> 
> Al's matchless.


You need to go count cigars or something and stay off the forum.
Anyway, the man said the person did something nice. That leaves you and me out of the running.

Now go play with your cigar collection.

Your pal,
Al


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

It appears this is growing beyond the original participants:mn

More bombs = more devastation :gn


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Somebody better keep their head down: 0*** 2*** 6*** 2*** 9402


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

From where I'm standing, someone better have their hip-waders on when this one hits...:ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Gave the man a little good loving myself.
Yeah I am talking to you. 
Could write something else but then the victim would be able to figure it out and we cant have that.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to say ............... sure!


Al's a very deserving target.


































But so is this guy.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Doing something nice can destroy your mailbox. 

Bombing run! :gn:gn**** 1070 **** 7945 ***6 :gn:gn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

This one has long been overdue

xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-1316


:ss:ss:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I know from the PMs I've received that there are still more participants:mn

This ought to be a good run:gn


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> I could not send this one from home, no one want to wait for arctic mail
> 
> So I used my favorite bombing source, Taboo (thanks Rob)
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike :gn:gn:gn:gn:mn


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> I know from the PMs I've received that there are still more participants:mn
> 
> This ought to be a good run:gn


Just counted and can safely say there are quite a few more participants than have posted


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just checked the USPS website and one of these packages has already hit:gn


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Just checked the USPS website and one of these packages has already hit:gn


This guy is going to be swimming in boxes!

New math:

-5 = cigars (squared)


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Just checked the USPS website and one of these packages has already hit:gn


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Any idea on the general number of projectiles? :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Costa said:


> Any idea on the general number of projectiles? :ss


Yup


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Yup


Or I should say, involved? Man, they already hitting?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Costa said:


> Or I should say, involved? Man, they already hitting?


i'll keep the number to myself for now since they are already arriving


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> i'll keep the number to myself for now since they are already arriving


Haha, great idea!!!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Fell behind on this but my missile will be heading out tomorrow.

XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX

Couple days late, but definitely not a few cigars short.:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice ... go get 'em!!! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> Fell behind on this but my missile will be heading out tomorrow.
> 
> XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX
> 
> Couple days late, but definitely not a few cigars short.:tu


You're not behind, you're just extending the fun for longer:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

It's like carpet bombing. Just one big boom after another :chk:chk:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 9818 xxxx


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

OK after many PMs from crazy gorillas who want to participate, I and Jmcrawf1 are making a formal announcement that if anyone wants to join in PM one of us for the addy.:gn:gn:gn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

You crazy bastages don't wanna be left out of the festivities do you?? :ss:ss


PM Me if you want the victim's *ahem* deserving gorilla's addy.....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> OK after many PMs from crazy gorillas who want to participate, I and Jmcrawf1 are making a formal announcement that if anyone wants to join in PM one of us for the addy.:gn:gn:gn


Damn.... Now that's just crazy. :chk

I reiterate, GO GET 'EM!!! :bx :gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Just found out about this one.

You have selected one of CS's finest!

I can't wait to see this play out.

Al


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Uh Oh, Misfire!Misfire! Re-launching armaments asap! :r


Label/Receipt Number: **** **** **** **** 5349
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 3:33 PM on May 6, 2008 in *********, ** ***** and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

Maybe this will make it O.K.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

DELIVERY CONFIRMATION **** **** **** **** 8096 :chk


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine landed today at 11:49 AM.............. I'm guessing it wasn't the only one.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Any word from the victim? I am sure mine hit today as well...:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like mine has hit!

And I'm still getting PMs from more gorillas wanting to participate. It looks like the carnage will last for quite a few days:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I just received a PM from the target....


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> I just received a PM from the target....




He is "Blown Away", I a so glad this is working. Way to go troops:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

:tu:ss

Hope someone sent him a cooler.....lol.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Tim. I had called him about some photos for a side project. Anyway, I can tell you all he is stunned by your generosity. Actually could not find the words to describe his feelings for you all.

Everyone on this run has done a great thing. You picked a most deserving brother.

Al


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Blues Tiger said:


> Uh Oh, Misfire!Misfire! Re-launching armaments asap! :r
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: **** **** **** **** 5349
> Status: Notice Left
> ...


*Update: Confirmed Hit!!! 
I repeat, confirmed hit!


*


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Label/Receipt Number: **** **** **** **** 4390
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 11:49 AM on May 7, 2008 

Another hit! :chk


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Ugh, mine won't hit for another day........


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Ugh, mine won't hit for another day........


Its okay some folks won't even be mailing till tomorrow. This could go on for a h-wile (Family Guy reference)

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Your item was delivered at 11:49 AM on May 7, 2008.

Any pictures yet of the carnage?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks like he's replying to the thread as we speak....


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Its okay some folks won't even be mailing till tomorrow. This could go on for a h-wile (Family Guy reference)
> 
> :gn:gn:gn


A h-wile??? Maybe I shoulda sent pie.........with Cool Huwhip!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> A h-wile??? Maybe I shoulda sent pie.........with Cool Huwhip!


LOL, I'm glad someone got it:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I am not sure how I missed this thread. I would have tried to get in on this thing. Guess it is a good thing I didn't. As Al said above, I am just speechless. I just got done taking the pics. Let me tell you, with every pic came a huge dose of humility. You see, I have been feeling terribly guilty for my lack of involvement here the past few days, as well as the 68 Splitt taking longer than I promised. I was hoping the 68's would arrive today. So, I call the PO first thing this morning, asking if they will hold any large packages. She said, "Sure, you have a few." Huh? I take my wife to an MRI today, and swing back through to pick up the mail. The lady smiles and asks me if I need a cart. "Why", I ask. Well, the 68's arrived, and 10 other packages. WTF?? It seems Albert rolled a snowball, and well, you know the rest. I am struggling with the right words of thanks and gratitude. nothing I say will be enough. I am not one that would ever expect such an out pouring of generosity to be dropped upon me. Nor, am I one to feel that any amount I can give will ever make up for what I am given. I mean, how do you give back this amount of love and respect? I also think of so many other gorillas that are constantly doing heroic things, and how much they deserve to be noticed. I just appreciate it so much, everyone. From the bottom of my soul, Thank You All! I will now start a thread of the devastation.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> I mean, how do you give back this amount of love and respect?


Tim, you do it all the time. That's why you got smacked the F*** around 

Funny how the jungle works......


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> I am not sure how I missed this thread. I would have tried to get in on this thing. Guess it is a good thing I didn't. As Al said above, I am just speechless. I just got done taking the pics. Let me tell you, with every pic came a huge dose of humility. You see, I have been feeling terribly guilty for my lack of involvement here the past few days, as well as the 68 Splitt taking longer than I promised. I was hoping the 68's would arrive today. So, I call the PO first thing this morning, asking if they will hold any large packages. She said, "Sure, you have a few." Huh? I take my wife to an MRI today, and swing back through to pick up the mail. The lady smiles and asks me if I need a cart. "Why", I ask. Well, the 68's arrived, and 10 other packages. WTF?? It seems Albert rolled a snowball, and well, you know the rest. I am struggling with the right words of thanks and gratitude. nothing I say will be enough. I am not one that would ever expect such an out pouring of generosity to be dropped upon me. Nor, am I one to feel that any amount I can give will ever make up for what I am given. I mean, how do you give back this amount of love and respect? I also think of so many other gorillas that are constantly doing heroic things, and how much they deserve to be noticed. I just appreciate it so much, everyone. From the bottom of my soul, Thank You All! I will now start a thread of the devastation.


You are a deserving BOTL Tim, however you know not how big that "snowball" will be when it gets to the bottom of this slope:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> You are a deserving BOTL Tim, however you know not how big that "snowball" will be when it gets to the bottom of this slope:ss


It is hard to imagine more! I'm going to get the wife a helmet.

Anyone that wants to see what my a$$ being handed to me looks like, here it is. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=155364


----------

